# Gnome 2.2 error emerge

## kabutor

Hola

Gentoo con el Gnoe instalado emerge rsync y petada al tratar de emerger gnome 2.2  :Sad: 

```
 emerge -p gnome

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies |

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme" have been masked.

!!!    (dependency required by "gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.2.0.1" [ebuild])

!!! Error calculating dependancies. Please correct.

```

Miro el Changelog en /usr/portage/x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme/Changelog y me dice que efectivamente Esta masked y q para quitarlo debo marcar la opcion de ~alpha en el make.conf

Pero la cosa es q no quiero instalar paquetes alfa pq es el servidor del trabajo. Y en el server de mi casa que no tiene las X instaladas si le hago un emerge -p gnome me lo da ok sin problemas. (el pretend claro)

Pregunta, unemergo el lingnomeui antes de empezar el 2.2?

```
*  gnome-base/libgnomeui

      Latest version available: 2.2.0.1

      Latest version installed: 2.0.6-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 1,102 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gnome.org/

      Description: User interface part of libgnome

```

Tengo logicamente la 2.0.6-r1 ..

En fin a ver si alguien me dice q es lo mejor, ojo que ahora mismo me funciona todo bien y esta maquina no la puedo tener parada  :Smile:  Tengo previsto acometer la actualizacion el fin de semana pero estas cosas me escaman y no se si esperar a q este todo mas estable.

[/quote]

----------

## GaTeT

Su pongo ke lo mas normal seria mirar primero pq esta enmascarado ese pakete. y si el problema no te afecta puedes instalarlo directamente antes de proceder con gnome 2.2 para x86 gnome2.2 va de perlas. Nose en ke estado estara para alpha :/

Yo intentaria eso, documentarme de el problema por el ke esta enmascarado y proceder en consecuencia  :Smile: 

saludos!!!

----------

## SpOeK

Así es, puedes arriesgarte o esperar, ya que según una noticia en portada sobre Gnome 2.2.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Currently it is marked stable for x86, other arches will follow soon. 
> 
> 

 

Publicada el 9 de Febrero.

Si es una máquina en explotación, quizá no merezca la pena arriesgar y sí esperar un poco   :Question: 

Tú mismo, ¡suerte!    :Very Happy: 

----------

## kabutor

Claro, si es lo q digo si gnome 2.2 ha sido marcada como estable y a mi en una de las dos maquinas me dice en el pretend que la puedo instalar sin problemas, pq en la otra me dice q una de las dependencia de las libgnomeui 2.2 esta masked?

 :Question: 

No se.. y el changelog es el no va mas de la documentacion  :Very Happy: 

```
  07 Feb 2003; Aron Griffis <agriffis@gentoo.org> gnome-icon-theme-1.0.0.ebuild :

  Add ~alpha to KEYWORDS

*gnome-icon-theme-1.0.0 (31 Jan 2003)

  31 Jan 2003; foser <foser@gentoo.org> gnome-icon-theme-1.0.0.ebuild :

  Fixed license and docs

  31 Jan 2003; Spider <spider@gentoo.org> gnome-icon-theme-1.0.0.ebuild :

  real 2.2rc2 release

```

Dios mio el bugzilla ese es una jungla.. no hay quien se entere.. en fin por lo q he mirado no he visto na en bugzilla asi es q probare este fin de semana a borrar el libgnomeui a ver si asi se va la dependencia esa..

NO puedo ni hacer un emerge -u world claro q desde q la ultima vez q lo hice el sendmail dejo de funcionar XD y se me quitaraon las ganas

----------

## SpOeK

Hola, cuando has dado el dato de ~alpha, yo he entendido (y creo que GaTeT también) que tenías en tu casa un x86 y en explotación un alpha. Si es así, por eso no tienes problemas con el x86, ya que se ha marcado como estable Gnome 2.2 al desenmascararla (¡vaya traducción!  :Embarassed: ), en cambio, en otras arquitecturas, como alpha, tendrás que esperar a que se revise el Gnome 2.2 o instalarlo pasando por encima de la recomendación (ARCH="~alpha"). Si no es así, no es una máquina alpha, no entiendo dónde cuadra ~alpha  :Question: 

----------

## kabutor

Si, tienes razon, es lo q pasa por postear con la gripe, son dos x86 no alpha sparc de esos (ojalá).

Bueno yo sigo en mis 13, gnome 2.2 estable, y gnome-icon-theme masked

```
*  x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme [ Masked ]

```

Y es una dependencia de las libgnomeui 2.2 y me da el error al emerger gnome o al emerge -u world.

Esta tarde sigo investigando. Ya no se q pensar...

----------

## GaTeT

Vaya lio estamos montando xD

a ver... tienes dos x86 y en uno te marca las libgnomeui como masked y en el otro no??

has hehco un emerge rsync en los dos recientemente?? parece ke cada uno tenga una version diferente del arbol de portage :/

prueba  a sincronizarlos y despues a emerger gnome2.2 a ver si tienes ams suerte  :Very Happy: 

saludos!!

----------

## kabutor

Sip emerge rsync en los dos a la misma hora ayer por la noche hora de Melrose Place XD

Estoy otra vez en ello, lo unico que se me ocurre es q el server del trabajo se conecte a algun server que no tenga el mirror actualizado? 

Como se puede saber que "version" tiene el mirror? Ultima fecha de actualizacion y demas..

Es q esto es de mear y no hechar gota  :Smile: 

Fijate, server del curro, recien hecho el rsync:

```
 emerge -s gnome-icon-theme

Searching...

[ Results for search key : gnome-icon-theme ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.0.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 849 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gnome.org/

      Description: Gnome2 default icon theme

```

Maquina de mi casa (voy a hacer el rsync ahora mismo)

```
 emerge -s gnome-icon-theme

Searching...

[ Results for search key : gnome-icon-theme ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme

      Latest version available: 1.0.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 849 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gnome.org/

      Description: Gnome2 default icon theme

```

En fin.. mirare a ver, aunque algo me dice q todo esto será por los USE flags.. miraré a ver q narices puede ser..

 :Confused: 

----------

## GaTeT

No tendrás por casualidad el ADVANCED MASKING activado verdad???

me refiero a si tienes en el fichero /etc/make.conf descomentado la variable ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86", vamos ke si estas en la rama estable de gentoo. Si uno esta en 'x86' y el otro en '~x86' los paketes enmaskarados son distintos. Comprueba esto y nos cuentas okis?? 

saludos!!

----------

## kabutor

Bueno ya lo tengo solucionado  :Smile: 

Pensaba que seria algo del make.conf asi es q mirando el ufed, el cual no me funcionaba me he puesto a recompilar (reemerger) perl y tampoco, la solucion, ha sido reemerger portage, el cual parece ser que tenia una nueva version r12 

EL caso es que en la maquina de mi casa tb acabo de actualizar portage pq tambien estaba anticuado, pero en mi casa no me daba el error.

En fin a menos ahora ya no me da error en las dependencias asi es q estoy mas confiado con la actualizacion a gnome 2.2  :Smile: 

Ah! En el advanced masking no tenia nada, de hecho no he sobreescrito ningun make.conf al hacer el etc-update y lo acabo de comprobar.. seria raro pq no me gustan las ramas inestables  :Smile: 

Gracias a todos por la ayuda

----------

